# Family Activities... What's Your Favorite?



## katharina

What are some of your favorite things to do as a family? We enjoy celebrating holidays and traveling together. We like eating out and shopping together. About two years ago, I bought a bunch of board games but that fizzled out after a few weeks. Anyone else?


----------



## mamab

We spend time together by watching tv, going to movies, I'll play games with the kids, watching my husband hog the gamecube (sorry, didn't mean to let THAT slip through. LOL), going to church activities. We also like to go camping.


----------



## littlecat123

We eat dinner together every night. Sometimes that is the only time we have to all be together and doing nothing else.

Some of our favorite time is Vacation. We take at least 2 vacations a year and those are sacred. We do a lot of bonding and catching up over our vacations.


----------



## katharina

mamab said:


> We spend time together by watching tv, going to movies, I'll play games with the kids, watching my husband hog the gamecube (sorry, didn't mean to let THAT slip through. LOL), going to church activities. We also like to go camping.


I think it's great that there are so many things you all can do together
as a family! Those are the kinds of memories I have from growing up,
too. :smthumbup:


----------



## MrsLV

We go to church together, play board games, either go to the movies or do movie rentals, we're talking about going skating and fishing and on road trips. It's the best thing, too, because kids seem more well behavied, secure, and kind when they get quality-family-time at home. My family used to not do this, and now that we do, I see great changes!


----------



## katharina

MrsLV said:


> We go to church together, play board games, either go to the movies or do movie rentals, we're talking about going skating and fishing and on road trips.


That sounds like a great bunch of activities! Another thing we like to do is plan themed meals... we choose a topic or a country and make an entire meal with ethnic recipes from that place (or era, etc.) We've always had a lot of fun with that.


----------



## gretchenD

We eat supper togther each night.We do often watch a movie together that is family appproved,we watched Cars Saturday night and laughed a lot.We watch Nascar too,I am a Kevin Harvick fan,My husband Jake is a Jeff Burton fan and my son Jake Jr. is a big Carl Edwards fan becuase of the backflips if he wins a race.My son Carl is not sure yet and it will take time.


----------



## tater03

We love to go camping and basically just all being outside together. We also have a game night where we eat takeout and play games together. Sometimes we will watch a movie together. We haven't had a vacation yet this year. We are going to the local amusement park though next month.


----------



## mamab

I'd love to take my kids to DisneyWorld, but then just realize that they'd be overwhelmed by the number of people, the long lines to ride any rides, and the heat. So, I think I'll save my $3,000 and use it for something that they'll enjoy. LOL


----------



## JustMe

We like to go camping when it's not too hot, we eat dinner together most nights, we have 'Family date night' of dinner and movie (Hubby and I have our own 'Date Night' twice a month...been a marriage saver for us!). We live near an amusement park, so we do that a couple of times a year and try to make a Disney park once a year. We do yard work together too. That one's not necessarily fun, but it's still working together.


----------



## katharina

mamab said:


> I'd love to take my kids to DisneyWorld, but then just realize that they'd be overwhelmed by the number of people, the long lines to ride any rides, and the heat. So, I think I'll save my $3,000 and use it for something that they'll enjoy. LOL


It's usually very hot when we go, but by some stroke of luck, we usually don't have to wait for long lines. Once in a while there's a line somewhere, but we've found that they move pretty fast. EPCOT is much more enjoyable to us than the Magic Kingdom anyhow. :smthumbup:


----------



## Thewife

hmmmm......For now my babies are only six months old and we have not really started on family activities. But there's two things the four of us like to do now-hide inside the blanket and tickle each other haha....and going for a walk every evening around the neibourhood

As couples we had many favourite activites during the last 7 years, some of them are: sunday morning exercise and breakfast at the nearby reservoir park, late night movies & trekking (this is my favourite).

Some of the activities I hate: visiting the in laws (bad me), going for weddings and other social gatherings (perhaps our family has too many of this).


----------



## katharina

Thewife said:


> Some of the activities I hate: visiting the in laws (bad me), going for weddings and other social gatherings (perhaps our family has too many of this).


I used to like going to social things like that a lot more than I do now. I 
think I just tired of it. Your other activities sound like fun.


----------



## draconis

The wife and I also try to include the whole family in events. One of the simpliest is when we watch a movie together at the house we have sherbert time, we each get a spoon and dig into the bowl together. With six people you are bound to have a few spoon duels. We go out in the summer once a week to get an ice cream. Going to the park, zoo or family amusement park all round out the summer. In the winter we play alot in the snow.

Most important we make time and are inclusive. It can be hard with kids ranging from 1 to 12 but we do it.

draconis


----------



## 3plus3

We play the Wii, go to church, take walks, play board games, go shopping, go out to eat and like to go to amusement parks a lot.


----------



## riskey58

We always eat dinner together. And we have a family night. We play games or just watch a good movie together.


----------



## fatiguedfatherof4

LEGO's and gardening (the 2,4 & 5 y/o boys love the worms) and family trips to the beach.
Yes, yes, yes... we too have dinner together as much as possible, at least 6 nights per week. I cook all the meals so I take a night off here and there and order pizza but we still have that as a family as well.
Well said 'riskey58'


----------

